# Turbo kit/upgrade for a GTi Mk5



## LeForce (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm searching for a quality turbo upgrade kit for a Euro-spec Golf GTi Mk5, DSG. My goal is to reach around 400bhp on 93 fuel, the most important aspect of the kit is that I need it to include the required tuning, (injectors & canned tune). An obvious choice would the APR st3 GTX kit, but I'd like to explore other available options. 
I'd appreciate your feedback regarding possible kits available.
Also, dose such level of turbo upgrade require engine internals upgrade? 
Again, I'd appreciate your advice.


----------



## brettley (Oct 7, 2011)

LeForce said:


> I'm searching for a quality turbo upgrade kit for a Euro-spec Golf GTi Mk5, DSG. My goal is to reach around 400bhp on 93 fuel, the most important aspect of the kit is that I need it to include the required tuning, (injectors & canned tune). An obvious choice would the APR st3 GTX kit, but I'd like to explore other available options.
> I'd appreciate your feedback regarding possible kits available.
> Also, dose such level of turbo upgrade require engine internals upgrade?
> Again, I'd appreciate your advice.


I would upgrade internals if you plan for 400 wheel. A strong kit is the CTS Turbo kit, but you will have to find tuning elsewhere. Consider looking at a local tuning shop, that can offer a kit and offer a tuning solution. APR is the only one I know of off hand that sells the software and the hardware all at once.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

If your connecting rods differ from the S3...then change the rods "If you go over 400bhp". That's is all you need.
*Integrated Engineering(for the Golf R, but you should check on fit):*http://www.performancebyie.com/blog/first-look-integrated-engineerings-golf-r-ie450-turbo-kits/
*LOBA L0400 or L04XX:*http://www.loba-motorsport.com/shop/detail/index/sArticle/353/sCategory/22
*Owens Development Stage 2:*http://www.owendevelopments.co.uk/p...ades_(Audi_S3_Mk._2_TFSI,_Golf_Mk._5_6_TFSI)/


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I recall a thread (I think the EJ400 development thread) where it was found that 350 to the wheels is the safe limit of the stock bottom end.

The cheapest way to 400+HP is a gt3071, there are a few tunes out there. A better flowing manifold and a turbo (GTX2871R/EFR) that spools faster would give you a broader and more drivable torque curve but that is more money. Id wait to see what the EJ450 kit is about, seems like a well engineered all in one solution. Since you are in the EU id look at OST and their EFR6758 with an integrated manifold:

http://www.turbozentrum.de/en/turbo...2-0-tfsi-turbo-upgrade-with-manifold/a-32000/


----------



## LeForce (Sep 22, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> If your connecting rods differ from the S3...then change the rods "If you go over 400bhp". That's is all you need.
> *Integrated Engineering(for the Golf R, but you should check on fit):*http://www.performancebyie.com/blog/first-look-integrated-engineerings-golf-r-ie450-turbo-kits/
> *LOBA L0400 or L04XX:*http://www.loba-motorsport.com/shop/detail/index/sArticle/353/sCategory/22
> *Owens Development Stage 2:*http://www.owendevelopments.co.uk/p...ades_(Audi_S3_Mk._2_TFSI,_Golf_Mk._5_6_TFSI)/


Interesting options! Unfortunately the Loba site is currently under maintenance, owen doesn't offer the required ECU tuning, I'm going to contact IE & inquire about their kit. Thanks 



GTI2Slow said:


> I recall a thread (I think the EJ400 development thread) where it was found that 350 to the wheels is the safe limit of the stock bottom end.
> 
> The cheapest way to 400+HP is a gt3071, there are a few tunes out there. A better flowing manifold and a turbo (GTX2871R/EFR) that spools faster would give you a broader and more drivable torque curve but that is more money. Id wait to see what the EJ450 kit is about, seems like a well engineered all in one solution. Since you are in the EU id look at OST and their EFR6758 with an integrated manifold:
> 
> http://www.turbozentrum.de/en/turbo...2-0-tfsi-turbo-upgrade-with-manifold/a-32000/


I'd prefer a GTX28 based kit, beside APR, who offer GTX28 based kits?
The EJ400 would've been a good option, but is it still available or has it been discontinued?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

For the Owens or LOBA...if you use DM for a tune...you send them your ecu data and they tune to what you got and return a fitting tune via email. A DM, or any other, tune with a LOBA L04xx is crazy! GIAC tuned one at 450HP


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> tune with a LOBA L04xx is crazy! GIAC tuned one at 450HP


But was that figure on the 93oct pump gas the OP plans to use? If not, it's likely that expensive Loba would fall right about in line with what other K04-framed hybrid turbos do. Here is an impressive pull for the Loba.







But if you're not running direct-port water methanol and an upgraded motor such as that car was, this dyno is a more representative example of what's possible on a hybrid turbo: 






360whp is darned close to 400bhp. And it was done on stock injectors and Eurodyne Maestro. With our inexpensive hybrid K04 turbocharger.


----------



## LeForce (Sep 22, 2011)

Doug,

Do you recommend upgrading engine internals with 360whp? 
As I mentioned in the first post I've got to have the required tuning with the kit, I don't have any VAG tuner anywhere near! do you offer a canned tune along with your kit?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I think you would be at a max limit @ 370whp and that all depends...but 360whp is a good ceiling on stock internals.

I didn't mention the Frankenturbo F23T because I haven't seen 350whp with it without meth...usaully see 330 to 335whp with it. Hopefully Doug will confirm true Mean actual results of the F23T w/o meth...?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> But was that figure on the 93oct pump gas the OP plans to use?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-software-support-is-now-available-from-GIAC

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173311

I expect 360whp with a LO4XX is quite easy to achieve.


----------



## LeForce (Sep 22, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-software-support-is-now-available-from-GIAC
> 
> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173311
> 
> I expect 360whp with a LO4XX is quite easy to achieve.


Any idea about the cost of the LO4XX? Again, I have to figure out the tuning aspect of any upgrade, I don't have any VAG tuner nearby. I'd need to be supplied with the software & connector & I don't mind doing some data logging & adjust the map through email. In fact I'm tuner myself but I'm specialized in Mitsubishis & Subarus, never done a VAG tune before but I should manage with some help.
I don't plan on using meth, I have to achieve my hp goal with 93 fuel only.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Both the L0400 and L04XX are more than a K04 or even the F23T by Frankenturbo...and Owens are spendy too. But the L0400 is pretty reasonable.

LOBA and Owens are from Germany and UK respectively. And if I were to chase one of those down I would go through DriverMotorsport if you have no other alternative because you simply need a stock ECU...run your data and send it to them...after you receive the loader they will then return your new tune via email and you're off. 
I believe the cost for either Owens and LOBA L04XX are double or more than double what a K04 or F23T are.


----------



## LeForce (Sep 22, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> Both the L0400 and L04XX are more than a K04 or even the F23T by Frankenturbo...and Owens are spendy too. But the L0400 is pretty reasonable.
> 
> LOBA and Owens are from Germany and UK respectively. And if I were to chase one of those down I would go through DriverMotorsport if you have no other alternative because you simply need a stock ECU...run your data and send it to them...after you receive the loader they will then return your new tune via email and you're off.
> I believe the cost for either Owens and LOBA L04XX are double or more than double what a K04 or F23T are.


I really appreciate the information
I also found this thread regarding LO400 software: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-software-support-is-now-available-from-GIAC


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

John Hurditch (HURDY) was nearing 400bhp (I recall he told me it was roughly 350ish whp) with his K04 and I believe it was with a GIAC extreme tune....but not completely certain as I recall Maestro may have been mentioned. Additionally, a Maestro 7 Tuning Suite may be a good option for you given your challenges in regards to convenience of location: http://www.uspmotorsports.com/EuroDyne-Maestro-7-Tuning-Suite-VW.html
Also, internal upgrades are simply connecting rods if I haven't mentioned it yet...and that is if you are in the US only.

Then he went with the LOBA L0400 and went up to near 390whp with it. And that got him close to breaking into the 10's for his 1/4 mile et's.

This was when he still had a K04 I believe, because he made very low 11's with the L0400: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um5lkxJryTc

You can PM 'HURDY' here. He is very informative, open, and forthcoming in relations to his build: http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=pm;sa=send


----------



## mfonzi12 (Jan 6, 2015)

*GTX2867r*

I have a GTX 2867R for sale with less than 1000 miles if your looking for a turbo.. it is a complete turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> I expect 360whp with a LO4XX is quite easy to achieve.





ROH ECHT said:


> I believe the cost for either Owens and LOBA L04XX are double or more than double what a K04 or F23T are.


Well, I operate my business on the notion that it's never easy to open your wallet for something that offers no benefit over an alternative that's a fraction of the cost.











At $1299, the F23T is a solid alternative.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Doug, you take my posts and quote them out of context and seemingly in contention. I agree your F23T is a more reasonable option in comparison to the Owens Stage 2 or the two LOBA's. Why I wrote: "I believe the cost for either Owens and LOBA L04XX are double or more than double what a K04 or F23T are."
And when I wrote: "I expect 360whp with a LO4XX is quite easy to achieve."...was in response to my comment after I wrote "GIAC tuned one at 450HP ".
The Owens Stage 2 or LOBA L0400 do fall in line with other K04 based hybrids and both of those are over double what your F23T costs...but the LOBA L04XX is another, but pricey!, hybrid beast. 

So, I am telling the OP of his options regarding K04 hybrids and with that....
I personally love the K04 or the F23T. Spending over $4k on those others I mentioned is beyond reason to me :thumbup:

The first pulls done at PSI is where I go to dyno. He had W/M injection on 92 oct correct? What are others safe to expect without W/M?: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdWwZOWKvKk

It impressed me enough that the F23T is on my K04 replacement list.


ROH ECHT said:


> I didn't mention the Frankenturbo F23T because I haven't seen 350whp with it *without meth*...usually see 330 to 335whp with it. Hopefully Doug will confirm true Mean actual results of the F23T *w/o meth*...?


The testing reaching 365whp was run with what...honestly? Here we're talking MK5 FSI without W/M on pump octanes...


----------

